
There's an Underground Economy Selling Links from The New York Times, BBC, CNN - throwaway_yc
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/deansterlingjones/links-for-sale-on-major-news-wesbites
======
dazc
Title is misleading since the scheme involves acquiring dropped domains that
have backlinks from these sites.

To the best of my knowledge, such practice is indeed rife but its efficacy not
so certain. Such links will be ineffective unless they direct to the original
article or very similar content.

